# Bought from ShopTemp



## Freemont (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi all,

I just spent $100 on DS related hardware at ShopTemp, supporting the website I have been coming to for 5 years. I didn't even bother shopping around too much because I assume their prices are about right (from what I've read on the forums). The main product I was purchasing was an M3i Zero for my new DSi XL.

The interface is nice and it's great that it's not in broken English.

Just thought I'd let you know and I will update the post when the products arrive. This is a shout out from Australia too so hopefully it won't be too long! 

Regards,
Freo


----------



## Opium (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey fellow aussie!

I'm glad to see you found some products on ShopTemp that you like. Thanks for supporting the temp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just ordered another Acekard 2i and also a DS carry pouch today, so we'll see how long it takes to reach our humble shores.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 21, 2010)

What did your purchase that brought your order to be $100?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 21, 2010)

nycsam786 said:
			
		

> What did your purchase that brought your order to be $100?


Wouldn't surprise me if he bought a Dingoo.
Or maybe he bought a number of flashcarts + memory?

I honestly can't blame anyone for buying batches of flashcarts and trying to sell them for a profit, I suspect a local stall of doing exactly that with R4 Clones. (£20-25 each!)


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I see people selling R4's in stalls. Do you happen to live near Kingston?


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 23, 2010)

Man some of the markets here in Toronto are taking huge advantage of Wood R4. They're advertising R4 as a next gen flashcart and selling it for $50. And the unbelievable thing is that I actually saw idiots buying them.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 23, 2010)

I wouldn't want to be caught reselling flash cards. I am sure you can get in trouble. I think that would be a good profit maker though if you can find a crowd to sell it to in advance.


----------

